# My new Hunting Partner and Fishin buddy!



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

His name is Gunner. He is 7 1/2wks old. He is an AKC Purebred Black Lab ( British Import Bloodline ). He's gonna be my Partner in the field, friend on the water, and companion at home. He's showing GREAT progression already. Im so excited.




























[email protected] [email protected] !$ !$ [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Good lookin' pup. GREAT name. How much did you spend on him?


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

I got him from a friend of my uncles, so I got a good deal. I only spent 150$


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Beautiful pup! Big fan of English lines. Best of luck with her.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sweet lab , he will be a big one for sure. i have 2 now and both are 100# and i need a bigger bed.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

He is beautiful  WB


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Great looking dog! He'll be a great fishing/ hunting dog!


----------

